# Intercoolers for mk3



## GTI_Dawg (Apr 14, 2000)

I am looking for a front mount intercooler for my 98 GTI, wondering what are my best options. Most important is ease of install (I know there may not be anything THAT easy). Open to the possibility of using a stock one from another car. Anyone have any step by steps for the install with pics? Wondering how much of my car I'll have to hack up.
thanks


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (GTI_Dawg)*

ebay, search for "spearco intercooler"


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_ebay, search for "spearco intercooler"

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (vweuroracer)*

whats funny is my car dosenot look like that any more haha


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (GTI_Dawg)*

I have a spearco water to air intercooler in my car. it will give most people a headache with the installation. including myself. but it goes right where the stock air box is so there is no visible intercooler to add to the sleeper look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://www.imagestation.com/pi...3.jpg








http://www.imagestation.com/pi...9.jpg
sometimes imagestation is B*tch and wont show my pics


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (GTI_Dawg)*

If you've got a european rad support, it takes a fair bit of hacking to get things to fit right.
But it is possible to get a spearco completely behind a euro bumper:


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (Justinian)*

if you feel like cutting your bumper (and buying this fmic) it could look like this...

























i got a new fmic that will be installed soon...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (Justinian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinian* »_If you've got a european rad support, it takes a fair bit of hacking to get things to fit right.
But it is possible to get a spearco completely behind a euro bumper:









i think you forgot to mention that its a 29x10x3


----------



## GTI_Dawg (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (theflygtiguy)*

>>i think you forgot to mention that its a 29x10x3
thanks for the info, is this the max size that can fit ? There seems to be so many sizes out there. Does it matter where the inlet/outlet pipes are located? I've seen some are in the middle, or lower.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_if you feel like cutting your bumper (and buying this fmic) it could look like this...











Good lord that's ****in hideous


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Good lord that's ****in hideous


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (VW blk Jetta3)*

i never said i was going for style so lay off


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (MicrobiologyNerd)*

if you are looking for cheap i used one from an eclipse. pretty simple to hook up. i have pics but i dont know how to post them.
-jared


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (GTI_Dawg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Dawg* »_thanks for the info, is this the max size that can fit ? There seems to be so many sizes out there. Does it matter where the inlet/outlet pipes are located? I've seen some are in the middle, or lower.


If you're running a euro rad support, then the answer is yes. My intercooler is basically pressure fit into the opening for the radiator. Obviously it's bolted in as well, but it'll sit there if i unbolt it








In regard to the inlet location, lower is better so you don't have to cut as much. It also makes the bends easier to deal with because you have more room for them to sweep.
Again, these remarks are based on the euro rad support, not the NA.


----------



## GTI_Dawg (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (Justinian)*

does the euro rad support differ that much from the na, in regard to the intercooler install?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (GTI_Dawg)*

i use the lower rad support bolt to m,ount min ala atp style(hey it works)


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Intercoolers for mk3 (GTI_Dawg)*

The euro rad support is plastic....
So you can't bolt anything to it and expect it to stay there. The only solid piece in the nose of the car is the euro bumper support, which is what I bolted my ic to.


----------

